
Malware-Testing Service Scan4You Convicted on Three Federal Charges - yazr
https://gizmodo.com/operator-of-malware-testing-service-scan4you-convicted-1826093471
======
yazr
I am conflicted about this.

The service runs 40 Anti Virus programs to test your uploaded executable.
Obviously - this is used mostly by malware and various shady crap ware
software.

But making this a federal offense ?

What happens when they outlaw a c# obfuscation toolkit? An anonymous browser ?

~~~
existencebox
What I really don't understand is that the same services exist, but inverted,
for not only acceptable but _recommended_ use cases. (e.g. it's common in some
of the P2P communities I participate in to treat some of these virus scanning
sites as a "broad filter" initial vetting for questionable items) Without
these services, I would have, on multiple occasions in the past, installed
rootkits.

What differentiates from a site saying "your executable is safe" from saying
"your malware wasn't detected"? Is it really an aspect of Intent in the law? I
find this highly worrying absent comforting words from someone actually versed
in the legal framework.

------
badrabbit
Google's Virustotal is different only because it shares the results with AV
vendors right?

